# Huge Illinois estate sale



## Balloonoob (Feb 13, 2020)

Tons of toys and collectables https://www.estatesales.net/IL/Urbana/61801/2478585


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 13, 2020)

Some nuggets in that one! V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 13, 2020)

@stoney this one is about 2 1/2 hrs from me.  You need anymore little motos?


----------



## stoney (Feb 13, 2020)

I was looking at it. They mostly seem to be trikes and sidecar motorcycles which I don't like. I sold all mine that I had. There are a couple of cast iron trucks though. I need to contact them for description on one of them. Thanks for keeping me in mind.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 13, 2020)

Part 5? Wow! how much stuff did that guy have? Love the bulldozer with the clear plastic hood. That is an amazing and beautiful collection.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 13, 2020)

I talked to a guy that was at part 4. He said the prices start out just above eBay prices and get higher on Saturday so they don’t take a big hit come Sunday at 50% off.


----------



## cr250mark (Feb 14, 2020)

I had dealt with John in the past. 
When I seen this pop up boy too bad ! 
Nice soft spoken guy. 
He was a huge collector of everything cool 
Typically nicer quality stuff. 
Bought my first 30’s Elgin Motorbike from him 
He actually lived in Wesville IL. About 30 min from Champagne.
Would not be surprised if you see some nice bikes pop up on this auction if they have not already. 

Mark


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 14, 2020)

this looks like a medical device to aid constipation.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 14, 2020)

I have a couple of those cast motorcycles from back in the 80's when they were cheaper


----------

